# airsoft guns



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

these are some of the shots @Designer 

Evo scorpion 
1


Scorpion evo2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Scorpion evo by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr

Atp auto 
3


Atp auto3 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


Atp auto2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
5


Atp auto by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 1, 2017)

Nicely done Logan; maybe just a touch more fill on the long gun?  One suggestion for smoke; have someone just off-camera with a big piece of cardboard or something to very slowly fan it so that it breaks up a bit and you don't get that tight stream.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done Logan; maybe just a touch more fill on the long gun?  One suggestion for smoke; have someone just off-camera with a big piece of cardboard or something to very slowly fan it so that it breaks up a bit and you don't get that tight stream.


Thank you my dad was using his vape for it


----------



## jaomul (Sep 1, 2017)

Very cool, smoke is great idea


----------



## BrentC (Sep 1, 2017)

You could try putting the rifle propped on a longer table.  Have your father very gently, and close to the table surface, blow the vapor out.  The vapor is dense and heavy and will settle somewhat on the table giving a nice thick fog with some tendrils slowing raising around the rifle.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Very cool, smoke is great idea


Thank you my dads idea



BrentC said:


> You could try putting the rifle propped on a longer table.  Have your father very gently, and close to the table surface, blow the vapor out.  The vapor is dense and heavy and will settle somewhat on the table giving a nice thick fog with some tendrils slowing raising around the rifle.


Thanks


----------

